# Besondere Ländereinstellungen für eine TomcatApp



## bronks (24. Okt 2005)

Hi!

Folgende Config: Windows2000 EN(US), Tomcat4.1

Das Windows ist original EN(US) und alle Ländereinstellungen sind auf default. Das wirkt sich natürlich auch auf die Zahlenformatierung aus. An dem Server kann ich nichts drehen. Das ist einfach so eingestellt und damit muß ich jetzt kämpfen.

Um Dezimalzahlen zu formatieren verwende ich java.text.Decimalformat mit folgender Maske: "#,##0.00".
Aus: 1234.56 wird in DE: 1.234,56 in EN(US) wird daraus: 1,234.56

Wie kann ich es für diese eine App, die auf dem Tomcat mit mehreren anderen Apps läuft gedreht bekommen, daß die Zahlen so formatiert werden, wie es in DE üblich ist?

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## daLenz (24. Okt 2005)

hi,

mit setDecimalFormatSymbols kannst du selber die zeichen setzen:

```
DecimalFormat df = new DecimalFormat("#,##0.00");
DecimalFormatSymbols dfs = df.getDecimalFormatSymbols();
dfs.setDecimalSeparator('.');
dfs.setGroupingSeparator('\'');
...etc.
df.setDecimalFormatSymbols(dfs);
```

greetz


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Okt 2005)

einfach das startup.bat vom tomcat anpassen und das deutsche Locale "erzwingen"

java -Duser.language=DE EinProgramm


----------

